# CIFS connexion : Id + code ? qu'est ce c'est? Help !



## mik30 (22 Décembre 2010)

Connexion entre iMac Intel i5 et Barre de son bluray LG HLX55W : 

J'ai besoin de vos lumières je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux ! J'ai un Lecteur Blu-ray LG HLX55W et un iMac Intel Core i5.

Le lecteur blu-ray possède le système home-link qui permet de se connecter aux fichiers présents sur l'ordinateur (films, photos, mp3 etc)

Sur la TV mon MAc s'affiche bien mais Lorsque je veux accéder au fichiers celle ci me dit CIFS CONNEXION puis me demande un id et un mot de passe ! Qu'est ce que c'est que ce truc? J'ai bien essayé de mettre le même identifiant que sur mon mac mais cela me dit "login erroné", j'ai essayé avec XBMC mais cela ne marche pas cela me demande toujours un id +un code, dans les réglages de XBMC j'ai essayé de créer un id + un code mais RIEN... 

j'ai téléchargé ensuite PLEX, j'ai bien partagé mes fichiers etc mais toujours pas moyen de me connecter au mac via la tv!! Le mac apparait bien comme serveur sur le bluray mais impossible d'y accéder!

Aidez moi s'il vous plait je suis nouveau dans ce domaine! Par contre allez y doucement avec les mots techniques jsuis un bleu lol
merci d'avance


----------



## gauth54 (7 Janvier 2011)

Salut, j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon home cinéma: CIFS Connexion
mais quoi mettre en ID et Mdp?
Merci d'avoir une réponse


----------

